# Warre Dead out



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

You never know what killed the hive, so cut outall combs and make candles. Torch the inside of the hive (light brown not black) and let the bees build fresh comb. Feed and treat the first year. Weigh your hives before winter. Protect from wind and insulate before winter.


----------

